# Lump on fetlock



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry I dont have any photos right now, but...

My new horse has a hard lump on her fetlock. We've no idea what caused it, as she is an adoption case, so no background history. It's small enough really, maybe half the size of a plum, on the front of her fetlock, near the joint. I pressed it, and gave it a few taps and it didnt bother her.
The farrier said it seemed to be an old injury, and said it isnt causing any pain and wont affect her. 

While riding, she is perfectly fine, except every now and then, she will pick up that leg a bit higher than the other leg. She doesnt jerk or speed up/slow down, just lifts it higher. It does feel funny, but doesnt seem to be causing her pain so far as i can see.
I have only walked, trotted and done a small bit of canter on her so far, and it has only happened about two or three times in the 3 times i rode her. 

Should I be worried about this?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Could it be a windgall?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Does it feel like fluid or is it solid?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, cos windgalls are fluidy. I think she said it was hard.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

It feels very hard. Not fluidy at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, could it posibly be a splint? Do you have any photos to show us?


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry about the delay. 

I dont have any photos i'm afraid.

I found out why she is lifting up her leg every now and then though. The lump is on the very inside of her fetlock and she seems to be hitting her other hoof off it. I saw a little scab on it today and when I pressed on it she lifted up her leg. 

I am guessing the only solution is to protect her fetlocks with boots.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Awwe poor little girl!! 
If it's not bugging her it's most likely just a calcification on the bone from an old injury. If it was me (I'm one of those weird inquisitive minds lol) I'd get it X-rayed.

But yeah, not bugging her, probably not an issue (except for hitting it  Boots should help that as long as they aren't rubbing it)


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally got a chance to take some photos!

These two are taken from the outside


















and this one is from the inside. As you can see there is a bit of scabbing on it from hitting it with her hoof









What kind of fetlock boots would be best? I want to get ones that thoroughly cover the lump, but not ones that will agitate it.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

bump

I need boots that will go far enough down to protect that lump but not obstruct her movement. Also, a nice bit of padding would prob help. If anyone knows a site i can get some off that would be great


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks like ringbone but maybe not. Has a vet seen that?


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

A vet hasnt seen it but she was seen by two farriers who both had a look at it and said it wasnt causing her pain or even stiffness to bend it any way. Its only the fact she is brushing which is makibg it painful. So i dont think it is ringbone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks like high ringbone and it's most likely an old injury that has hardened, calcified. Once it does that there's not much to reverse it, there are just things you do to minimize pain. I had a mare develop ringbone and after the initial injury, once it was hardened, she was fine.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it doesn't seem to be affecting her at all (besides that she brushes). It does not seem to be stiff at all, and now that it is covered up (I found a boot that covers it, plus am using a fetlock ring) she is moving normally, so it seems that the only reason she was moving any way abnormally was because of her brushing off it.


----------

